# 4 month RBP"S



## heyyou (Jul 22, 2006)

Well one of my larger p's 5" is very dark and keeps chompin on the plant in one corner kinda lawnmowerish. kinda has a hole in the sand under the plant also

and my smallest P and the largest 5" keep on dancing like rubbin on eachother.








Definately not fighting

These are only about 4 months old is this just practice or are they capable of reproducing?

Whats the youngest someone has succesfully bred them?(I dont want kids yet)

Any comments, thanks









Also i noticed all of there eyes are finally turning deep red


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

i dont think they can reproduce quite yet but i could b wrong.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

yer i think they have to be 6 inches or above??????? but sounds to me like you possibly have a pair on your hands lol, are u sure of their size? do they still have spots? its osunds cool none the less


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT (Aug 15, 2006)

sounds like it to me


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

heyyou said:


> Well one of my larger p's 5" is very dark and keeps chompin on the plant in one corner kinda lawnmowerish. kinda has a hole in the sand under the plant also
> 
> and my smallest P and the largest 5" keep on dancing like rubbin on eachother.
> 
> ...


To the best of my knowlege...some one correct me if I am wrong.My 8 month old red Cujo(male) bred 1.5 yr old female.Youngest female I had lay eggs is 10 moths old.

Maybe you are going to break my record...If I have 1 lol


----------



## heyyou (Jul 22, 2006)

I am quite sure of age/size I raised from .5"

Now the 1 protecting the hole in the sand is mean as hell. My tank was all nice and friendly not any more.

1 of my other p's now has a good sized bite mark in his back, like a apple looks after you bite it. pretty good sized chunk.

I think i'll be more carefull with my hand in the tank now after seeing what could happen to my hand

this will be funny 2 me if they ever spawn as youngsters


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Kool.
'Tis Forbidden Love, no?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I have never heard of p's reproducing before the one year mark (Cujo is the first at 10 months). Not sure if at 5" they are sexually mature to reproduce, but that sounds like the beginning of breeding. Nonetheless, good luck and keep a close eye on them for eggs!!


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Coldfire said:


> I have never heard of p's reproducing before the one year mark (Cujo is the first at 10 months). Not sure if at 5" they are sexually mature to reproduce, but that sounds like the beginning of breeding. Nonetheless, good luck and keep a close eye on them for eggs!!


Cujo the male succesfully bred at 8 months old. Mertle the female did so at 10 months.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

hey fry, how do you get your p;s so big so quick? I jjust got 11 wild reds and would like a few tips other than the normal stuff like clean water and lots of food.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Dirtyratbastard said:


> hey fry, how do you get your p;s so big so quick? I jjust got 11 wild reds and would like a few tips other than the normal stuff like clean water and lots of food.


All my secrets are>Here click me.


----------

